# Gustave got bit :(



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

When things have to go wrong, they just do. I was SO diligent about picking a daycare for him. And this place had great reviews online, I had people I know recommend it to me, I checked it out so many times and still something goes wrong. 

We dropped off Gustave at the daycare today and got a call from them within an hour. A dog was drinking water out of a bowl and when Gustave tried to drink out of the same bowl that other dog bit him above his eye. They called me from the vet's office and I got there ASAP. 

It looked worse than it actually was. I guess all that white hair makes the blood look more dramatic. He didn't get any stitches. They put some surgical glue on it and gave us antibiotics. They said he should heal in a week. I am more concerned about him fearing dogs now. 

The daycare people looked like they didn't know what hit them. They said that other dog had never shown any aggression and it happened really quick. They said he was never coming back. Well, I told them Gustave wasn't either. They returned us all the money we have paid them till now and also paid the vet bills. 

As for poor Gustave, he is acting normal. I did find out he eats pills like a champ. I don't know if I can bear to send him to any daycare now but I do think he needs positive dog social experiences STAT! I am thinking of calling all my dog owner friends and arranging play dates. At the vet there were other dogs and Gustave acted completely normal. Is it possible this experience possibly didn't mess him up forever? 

My husband says he's like me. Always calm and indifferent,like he doesn't care.  I told him it's not a compliment. 

They had to shave Gustave to see how deep the wound was. Not a lot but you can see a bit of his eyelid. My first reaction was, "Wow, that's black!" I am not too concerned about it, hair grows back. I am very proud of my little baby for going through all this and still being 'normal'. Sometimes **** happens and what we do with it is upto us. I am glad he's OK and nothing worse happened. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lmojeda (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm sorry he had such a traumatic experience! But glad he is ok! He is a trooper. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Here he is. See all that dark eyelid area? That's where they shaved him. He still has some bloody hair stuck in his topknot but I'm gonna let that be for tonight because I don't want to disturb that area too much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Your poor baby. I wouldn't go back to that daycare either. I'm happy that he is going to be okay.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Lmojeda said:


> I'm sorry he had such a traumatic experience! But glad he is ok! He is a trooper.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Thank you, I appreciate it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So sorry to hear that happened. Like you said it could have been worse. I am sure Gustave being the champ he is will have this all behind him but I would socialize him like you mentioned with your friends fluffs. Happy all is well in the end.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

What?!?! Oh my geez  poor Gustave- I know you must be so disappointed . That daycare sounded wonderful on paper and I'm very glad they covered his vet bills. Sometimes, dogs can have food (and water) and toy aggression that doesn't really show in a normal evaluation. That other dog may not have been socialized well regarding those things. The important part is that Gustave is acting normally and that the injury wasn't too serious! It's so scary! He has such GREAT pigment, btw :wub: I think it's important for dogs to be socialized to not be possessive over their food and toys. Gustave is such a trooper and I think with some positive experiences, he will overcome what happened today!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh sweet Gustave..... I hope you heal fast buddy!

I think you are going to be more traumatized than Gustave will....

I know it's your choice.... but you are right - you don't want him to become fearful.

When you have dogs in groups there are always risks of incidents. It happens.... Just like in daycare with kiddos - I worked in the 1's room for a few years -- kids were always biting each other. We did everything we could to prevent it... but it happened quite often.

Now, I doubt biting happens often in the daycare....and it sounds like they took swift and proper action.

So ....maybe you could take him back?

Perhaps they would be willing to pick up water bowls while the dogs are in the play areas and separate them for drinks.

I know I would freak out if Gus ever got bit in daycare..... at the same time, I asked them during our interview how they handled dog fights, bites, etc - because...they are dogs.

Gustave had so much fun there and .... one incident may not be a reason to just run. I'm sure they had meetings today and will have more through the week so that they can make sure this doesn't repeat.

Not making excuses... Just... something to think about.

Big hugs and lots of love for Gustave.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear that. Actually I was just showing my husband Gustave instagram as "Dominic" has add him as a friend. I wish and hope he gets better soon and also hope he doesn't get traumatized by this. 
Much love from us. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Sorry to hear about what happened to the little man. I am glad they took swift action and responsibilty for what happened though. He's gonna be just fine, you one the other hand might need some time for getting over it!!! Take a deep breath Mama.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Thank you for your responses. Will reply in detail tomorrow. Here is a good night picture from Gustave. 

Ps - new blanket, he loves it!










Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Poor little Gustave. I am so glad it was a minor bite and that he is doing ok. I don't blame you about not takings him back.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Ouch!
Glad your baby was seriously injured. Were the dogs separated according to size?
I think it might be the other dog who will need the socialization. Just a thought you might want to express in writing to the day care. Big hug.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I am so very sorry Gustave had such a frightening experience! Goodness, that must have been so traumatizing for you. I'm glad there is no serious or permanent damage. Give Gustave a gentle pat for me and tell him his Auntie is so proud of how brave he was at the vet's.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh no! Poor Gustave  He will heal quickly and hopefully the event won't have made him nervous of other dogs.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh my, your poor sweet baby. Although by now, Gustav is probably trying to figure out what all the fuss is about. Mommy, on the other hand . . . ! I hope he heals quickly!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

I am so sorry and would be irate also!!!!!
Ask your Vet if there are any Maltese in their practice and if so could you be in contact with them. Maybe you could find a sitter with other small dogs at their home....we all appreciate extra money and what better than a loving home with another Malt.
I would not go to a doggy daycare ever again.
Hugs for Gustave.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Dogs can be very possessive about their food/water while they are eating or drinking. Maybe Gustave knows this and thinks he was wrong for disturbing the other dog and is why he's not upset about it. I'm glad he wasn't hurt worse and hope his eye heals soon. I really wouldn't blame either of the dogs because I think it's their instinct. The day care should have a way to keep them separate when eating/drinking. JMHO. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

The poor little thing. At least the day care did act responsibly.


----------



## Lili 1 (Apr 9, 2012)

It dosent matter were u go, things like this can always happen. Just 3 days ago i went for a walk with my Lili and took my friends chihuauwa with me. I had two of them on the Leash and a bigger dog came(off leash, he and Lili get along verry well) bud he just turn to the chihuawa and attackt him! We took him to the ER and the owner of the other dog came with us and also sed she will take care of all the bills. he lucky dident breack anithyng bud he had a bite wound witch they had to desinfect and will need to take meds for 1 week. I cant imagine how i would hafe reackt if a dog would attack Lili! I hope your sweet is doing fine and that he is getting better soon! I think not to bring him there its a good idea, not that he is combinating this place with pain and is always affraid there:-( Cuddles!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

OMG! How lucky Gustave didn't lose his eye!

We have two daycares here and I have toyed with the idea of taking Bailey there for about a year. He loves other dogs and would love to be able to play off leash with them. I always chicken out, though. My sister worked at a vet office for many years and said she saw a lot of bites from doggie day care. There are just too many variables in a pack of dogs for me to feel safe leaving Bailey unsupervised.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh no, I'm so sorry Gustave (and you) had to go through something so traumatic  I'm glad he wasn't seriously injured and doesn't seem to be phased. 

I also agree with others in that I think that this could really have happened anywhere, even in a small dog play group or with friends' dogs. I'm impressed with the way your daycare handled it...no matter how many safety precautions they (or really any other daycare) could have taken, something like this could unfortunately happen any time you get a group of dogs together. I am very nervous letting Bailey play in a group of other dogs just because of this. I used to take him to a lot of small dog play groups and also day care when he was younger (for socialization) but it was really hard on ME because I was always so nervous :/

Maybe you could get in touch with the parents of a couple of Gustave's best doggie friends from daycare and see if they want to do one-on-one playdates? 

Sorry again that this happened  Glad Gustave is okay!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Honestly this could happen anywhere, and I think the daycare handled it very well and it sounds like they felt horrible for what happened. If he is afraid of dogs the best way to get him over that fear is to have him around dogs-in a controlled environment. I would continue to bring him, but it is up to you  do what you think is best.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your responses and concern. I was going to do individual replies but since there are common themes I'll just do one big reply. 

I agree with those of you that say it could have happened anywhere. I also agree that the daycare handled this very well. There are two problems with sending him back. One is I don't know if he has a negative association with that place. I am planning to just go there, treat Gustave and come back. Not sure why, I just don't like he has negative association for something. 

Second reason is me. I don't think I could live with it if something like this happened again. This time surprisingly I don't feel too guilty, because I know I was very diligent about picking this place. But just in case it happened again, well what excuse do I have then?

Well, I have a third reason too. What if the daycare isn't telling me the whole story? What if it didn't happen as fast as they say it did and this was something they could have prevented? Now let me say, I think this is highly unlikely, but I won't be able to trust them again. 

I'm going to begin my search again for another daycare. Who knows, I might end up in the same place after all of that. But for now, I am not in the right state of mind to trust them again. 

Gustave is doing good. He's acting normal but didn't poop this morning. I think that's a known side effect of the antibiotic he's on. He also didn't drink any water last night. But he's drinking fine this morning. 

I was able to successfully groom him so all those bloody hair from his topknot are gone. His eye looks the same to me, I can't see the wound. It's definitely startling to look at him and see the big black patch. 

He's acting a bit more needy than usual. He always whines for me in the morning but usually stops when I give him a bully stick. Today he kept whining while chewing on it, lol. That was funny. He likes it when we laugh. Starts dancing (in circles). He started dancing with the bully stick in his mouth coz I was laughing. So cute!

Thank you again for your concern. I am sure Gustave is feeling the love. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Poor Gustave and poor you. So hard when our babies get hurt. I do feel that daycare did act very responsibly. That they took him to the vet gets props from me. I had that with my son in a pre-pre-school. Wonderful place, small ratio of kids to adults, trained them about food allergies my son had. Well they did a project of making playdoh out of flour and turns out my son also had an allergy to wheat but not if it was baked, only in raw form. They raced him right to his doctor and called me. It could have happened anywhere but what I loved was that they did the right thing right away when there was a problem. Many dogs tend to be resource guarders and that's what must have triggered the water incident. I would think in the future they will come up with a solution but at least they dealt with it correctly. There are many places who would have not done so. I'd do some private playdates with a few of Gustave's friends to see how he's doing and then decide. Don't know if you'll find a better daycare.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

hoaloha said:


> What?!?! Oh my geez  poor Gustave- I know you must be so disappointed . That daycare sounded wonderful on paper and I'm very glad they covered his vet bills. Sometimes, dogs can have food (and water) and toy aggression that doesn't really show in a normal evaluation. That other dog may not have been socialized well regarding those things. The important part is that Gustave is acting normally and that the injury wasn't too serious! It's so scary! He has such GREAT pigment, btw :wub: I think it's important for dogs to be socialized to not be possessive over their food and toys. Gustave is such a trooper and I think with some positive experiences, he will overcome what happened today!


I agree with you. As long as no other dog tried to get on the bowl when he was there, the daycare people had no way to know. Now they know and to be safe they don't want that dog back. I hope the daycare can get the vet bills back from the owners. At least the day care acted responsibly. 
I never had a problem with any of my dogs showing aggression with food or water. They always shared with other dogs. My daughter's chihuahuas are rescues from the pound and they are not aggressive when it comes to food or water. Charlie, Rambo and Rocky they all drink and eat from the same bowl. My daughter's house or my house. And when we feed by hand leftovers from the table (good leftovers, not the ones who go in the garbage) we always try to give equally to all of them. And they know that. They don't snap at your fingers, they take the food gently from you.
I am glad Gus is okay and not traumatized.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Poor sweet boy. I hope he's not traumatized over his attack. Addie said she would give him kisses.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

ladodd said:


> Poor sweet boy. I hope he's not traumatized over his attack. Addie said she would give him kisses.


Gustave says thank you for the kisses!

I have updates. We just took him for a walk and he met some dogs (of all sizes). He acted completely normal. Not overly friendly (which he never was), but not shy or fearful either. Just polite sniff sniff and he was on his way. Phew! Feel like we got really lucky. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Ouch!
> Glad your baby was seriously injured. Were the dogs separated according to size?
> I think it might be the other dog who will need the socialization. Just a thought you might want to express in writing to the day care. Big hug.


Yes, this dog wasn't a lot bigger than Gustave. Well, he was 15lbs and Gustave is 5, but atleast it wasn't a huge dog. The manager is going to follow up with me, I will definitely have a talk with her to get more details and to tell her my thoughts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I just read this, I'm sorry that Gustave got bit! I would not have been so calm, remember I wouldn't let .Dewey around Hardy forever!! I think it's harder on us, than the fluffs! So glad he's OK and behaving normally around other dog's!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Good to hear Gustave is doing better.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Ladysmom said:


> OMG! How lucky Gustave didn't lose his eye!
> 
> We have two daycares here and I have toyed with the idea of taking Bailey there for about a year. He loves other dogs and would love to be able to play off leash with them. I always chicken out, though. My sister worked at a vet office for many years and said she saw a lot of bites from doggie day care. There are just too many variables in a pack of dogs for me to feel safe leaving Bailey unsupervised.


I will not take Charlie to a daycare (no need for it anyway we are home all day) and not to a doggy park. The dog club here would like Pulte to do a dog park (will not happen in the near future), I won't go against them but I will not take Charlie there even if they make one. I might be overprotective but I have read about too many incidents where dogs have been hurt by other dogs. Charlie does not need a dog park, our yard is big enough for him to run unleashed and is fenced. He has my daughter's Rocky to play with from time to time. And her yard is big enough to run unleashed too. Also fenced. Even has grass. I don't think he misses interacting with other dogs.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> I just read this, I'm sorry that Gustave got bit! I would not have been so calm, remember I wouldn't let .Dewey around Hardy forever!! I think it's harder on us, than the fluffs! So glad he's OK and behaving normally around other dog's!


Me too, thanks!!

I am sure Hardy wouldn't bite Dewey. Atleast not hard enough to draw blood. He's a sweetie (I know I know)


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hope that Gustave's eye is doing much better today. I know the second day he may feel a little worse. Poor baby....hugs to you and Gustave.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Hope that Gustave's eye is doing much better today. I know the second day he may feel a little worse. Poor baby....hugs to you and Gustave.


Thanks for checking in, he's doing well! He slept a little more than usual but that might be because it was such a gloomy day and all of us were being lazy. We got our Barkbox for this month today and he loves the toy that came in it, that's kept him busy for most of the day. There were times when he just looked at me and cried, and he never does that, I am assuming that might be because of pain.  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

eiksaa said:


> Thank you for your responses. Will reply in detail tomorrow. Here is a good night picture from Gustave.
> 
> Ps - new blanket, he loves it!
> 
> ...


That picture is so sweet. :wub: I just love his new blankie too! I love all things doggie....:HistericalSmiley:though...My Sammie was snatched from his stroller when he was a puppy. It affected him in some ways. Hates big dogs. 
Thank goodness Gustave's eye was not damaged. Does not sound like he is too bothered by the whole event though and that is a really good sign. Daycare visit, bite, vet visit, strangers. No wonder he is bushed. :innocent:
xxxx


----------

